# Virgin Kiwi vs. Chad Kiwi



## RP 520 (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 11, 2017)

I like how even Chad Kiwi is a homeless failure who spends all day masturbating.


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 11, 2017)

There's a light theme?


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 11, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> I like how even Chad Kiwi is a homeless failure who spends all day masturbating.


Yeah but I don't post on every sub once a day that's @AnOminous


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 11, 2017)

Speaking of Chad Kiwis, @Null shouldn't we get trophy points per other kiwis (consentually or not) boned irl?


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 11, 2017)

And remember: 20% of Kiwis get 80% of the ratings. These are the Chad Kiwis: Kiwis so autistic they looped from caring about negrates to actively collecting them.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 11, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> And remember: 20% of Kiwis get 80% of the ratings. These are the Chad Kiwis: Kiwis so autistic they looped from caring about negrates to actively collecting them.


@entropyseekswork


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 11, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Yeah but I don't post on every sub once 300 times a day that's @AnOminous


----------



## The I Scream Man (Aug 11, 2017)

@King n Yellow please remove this thread at once, I am only temporarily houseless


----------



## NimertiS (Aug 11, 2017)

It's true, I'm the two kiwi chicks


----------



## Cato (Aug 11, 2017)

TheIceCreamMan said:


> @King n Yellow please remove this thread at once, I am only temporarily houseless



Not very Chad-like to demand a thread be removed.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 11, 2017)

what about the stacy kiwis


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Aug 11, 2017)

NimertiS said:


> It's true, I'm the two kiwi chicks


Did you just assume your own gender?


----------



## Ido (Aug 11, 2017)

I like how the virgin one has Katsu socks on.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 11, 2017)

if the chad has fucked every kiwi how can there be a virgin kiwi.  make your bed with that one


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 11, 2017)

Dark theme is for edgelord faggot juggalos.

Light theme, best theme.


----------



## Somsnosa (Aug 11, 2017)

they are bffs


----------



## DatBepisTho (Aug 11, 2017)

Seeing as how, yknow, he's already boned us-
 I'd like to preface this by saying I am not opposed to the idea of boning the Chad kiwi.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 11, 2017)

I like how Chad's banana shoes had sex with all the Kiwis and is also dating two Kiwis at the same time.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 11, 2017)

Dollars2010 said:


> I like how Chad's banana shoes had sex with all the Kiwis and is also dating two Kiwis at the same time.


Tranny chasers jeez


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dollars2010 said:


> I like how Chad's banana shoes had sex with all the Kiwis and is also dating two Kiwis at the same time.


Why are you pink


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 11, 2017)

Pretty accurate


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 11, 2017)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Why are you pink


I am a banned member.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 11, 2017)

Dollars2010 said:


> I am a banned member.


But then how...


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 11, 2017)

Lurker said:


> what about the stacy kiwis


There are no Stacy kiwis.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

dark theme is for the basement dwellers because they havent seen the sun in a decade


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 11, 2017)

What about us kiwis with jobs who shitpost from work on our phones during lunch or toilet breaks?


----------



## Coconut Gun (Aug 11, 2017)

Ginger Piglet said:


> What about us kiwis with jobs who shitpost from work on our phones during lunch or toilet breaks?


Wage cuck.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 11, 2017)

Coconut Gun said:


> Wage cuck.



Maybe, but at least I can afford my own tendies without relying on that fat bitch upstairs and her, shall we say, inconsistent, service.


----------



## Gaol (Aug 11, 2017)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> But then how...


We do not ask why Dollars name is pink,we just accept it.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 11, 2017)

Ginger Piglet said:


> What about us kiwis with jobs who shitpost from work on our phones during lunch or toilet breaks?



Employable kiwis


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 11, 2017)

Anybody who still uses one of those ugly curvy beige box PCs and a CRT monitor, especially if it's eMachines or Packard Bell, should be pushed into a river with it tied to their legs.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Aug 11, 2017)

MrTroll said:


> Employable kiwis


My job is shitposting. I make .01 percent of a penny every hour. It's a good gig.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 11, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> Anybody who still uses one of those ugly curvy beige box PCs and a CRT monitor, especially if it's eMachines or Packard Bell, should be pushed into a river with it tied to their legs.


chad post



Frozen Fishsticks said:


> Dark theme is for edgelord faggot juggalos.
> 
> Light theme, best theme.


virgin post


----------



## D.Va (Aug 11, 2017)

also chads use the kawaii theme which is unobjectively the best theme


----------



## D.Va (Aug 11, 2017)

sorry for double posting


----------



## TheImportantFart (Aug 11, 2017)

Tyce what is this.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

D.Va said:


> sorry for double posting



>apologizes for posting
>uses the dark theme
>virginposting detected


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 11, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> And remember: 20% of Kiwis get 80% of the ratings. These are the Chad Kiwis: Kiwis so autistic they looped from caring about negrates to actively collecting them.





Cthulhu said:


> @entropyseekswork



Fuck off, niggers. I broke into this scene with negs for unspoilered trigglypuff lewds.


----------



## Sissy (Aug 11, 2017)

I don't know man, I don't think this meme is very funny


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 11, 2017)

D.Va said:


> also chads use the kawaii theme which is unobjectively the best theme


Kawaii theme master race


----------



## kcbbq (Aug 11, 2017)

Poor totem are sads.


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 11, 2017)

How is he a chad kiwi when we dont know how big his dick is. How can he be a Chad Thunderkiwi if he only has a measly 5-to-6 inch dick? It needs to be 7 inches minimum, preferably 8 to 9 inches, and decently thick. But it cant look all jacked up either, which it might if he masturbates all day.

I dont think any of the kiwi girls would settle for just average , a mediocre lay, TBH.

This is how the true chads get 80% of the girls.


----------



## RP 520 (Aug 11, 2017)

DuckSucker said:


> How is he a chad kiwi when we dont know how big his dick is. How can he be a Chad Thunderkiwi if he only has a measly 5-to-6 inch dick? It needs to be 7 inches minimum, preferably 8 to 9 inches, and decently thick. But it cant look all jacked up either, which it might if he masturbates all day.
> 
> I dont think any of the kiwi girls would settle for just average , a mediocre lay, TBH.
> 
> This is how the true chads get 80% of the girls.



You can't see his dick because he's masturbating 32 times the speed of light. It could be 6 ft. for all we know.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 11, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> he's masturbating 32 times the speed of light


When he switches hands and gains a stroke I'll be impressed


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Aug 11, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Kawaii theme master race



Me just learning the forum has other themes. 

I'll let myself out.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 11, 2017)

>implying we're not all virgin kiwis
>implying kiwifarms would ever have a chad
>implying
>implying


----------



## El Porko Fako (Aug 11, 2017)

Is Virgin Disco Kiwi @GolgoXIII's new username? Good to know.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 11, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> >implying we're not all virgin kiwis
> >implying kiwifarms would ever have a chad
> >implying
> >implying


Well now we know which one here isn't having (neither consentual or nonconsentual) sex with other kiwis...

Put some effort in to it


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 11, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Well now we know which one here isn't having (neither consentual or nonconsentual) sex with other kiwis...
> 
> Put some effort in to it



I know better than to fuck a Kiwi. Who knows where they've been?


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 11, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> I know better than to fuck a Kiwi. Who knows where they've been?


Probably back from HRT tbh


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 11, 2017)

REEEEE CHAD IS STEALING ALL THE FORUM TRANSEXUALS REEEEEEEE


----------



## DuckSucker (Aug 11, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> You can't see his dick because he's masturbating 32 times the speed of light. It could be 6 ft. for all we know.


His cock zone is just a big black hole. SHIT! Youre right! Not even light can escape, how are women supposed to resist?!


Lackadaisy said:


> I know better than to fuck a Kiwi. Who knows where they've been?


Well, they probably havent left the house in a while. I mean you probably have a good idea where theyve been.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 11, 2017)

DuckSucker said:


> Well, they probably havent left the house in a while. I mean you probably have a good idea where theyve been.


Several are in my basement


----------



## Coster (Aug 11, 2017)

>claims dark theme is superior because it doesn't hurt your eyes

Meme maker confirmed as basement-dwelling virgin kiwi.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 11, 2017)

>not using stealth theme

chad kiwi confirmed for cuck


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 11, 2017)

Ginger Piglet said:


> What about us kiwis with jobs who shitpost from work on our phones during lunch or toilet breaks?


The Chaddest of Kiwis


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

ConcernedAnon said:


> REEEEE CHAD IS STEALING ALL THE FORUM TRANSEXUALS REEEEEEEE



no _man_ fucks trannies, much less chads you fag


----------



## Staffy (Aug 11, 2017)

The one who is a mix of the two is the absolute true spastic god, kiwi among kiwis


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> no _man_ fucks trannies, much less chads you fag



I never said he fucked them, I said that he stole them. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Aug 11, 2017)

If you haven't touched at least 20 pairs of boobs in real life you're not allowed to use the light theme. I'm sorry, I don't make the rules it's just how it is.


----------



## Staffy (Aug 11, 2017)

kobebyarlant said:


> If you haven't touched at least 20 pairs of boobs in real life you're not allowed to use the light theme. I'm sorry, I don't make the rules it's just how it is.



Do fat guy manboobs count?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

Toasting epic bread.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 11, 2017)

Why am I never invited to these Kiwi meetups ?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

ConcernedAnon said:


> I never said he fucked them, I said that he stole them. Draw your own conclusions.


then just say kidnap, strangle them and keep their ashes under their workout bench like a normal person then


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 11, 2017)

"awkwardly creeps on kiwi girls"
Accurate.


----------



## Keerakh (Aug 11, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> Anybody who uses a desktop that they havent forged in the heart of a neutron star with their bare hands, should be pushed into a river with it tied to their legs.


FTFY
Also this thread is a quality shitpost


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 11, 2017)

Keerakh said:


> FTFY
> Also this thread is a quality shitpost



Neutron stars are for normies.

TRUE AND HONEST Kiwis forge their shrines in the punishing gravity of Sagittarius A*.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

>building your own computer
>not having the capital to pay others to do shit for you


----------



## The Nameless One (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> no _man_ fucks trannies, much less chads you fag


Are you saying you fuck women? That's about the gayest thing you can do tbh


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 11, 2017)

What if you're a kiwi who is an irl kiwi???????? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 11, 2017)

virgin kiwi should be a woman because their the most pathetic ones on this site


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

The Nameless One said:


> Are you saying you fuck women? That's about the gayest thing you can do tbh



fuck men, fuck women, i dont care

fucking trannies is like eating tofu and pretend its meat


----------



## Gaol (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> fuck men, fuck women, i dont care
> 
> fucking trannies is like eating tofu and pretend its meat


So you'd fuck Chris and Phil?


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> fuck men, fuck women, i dont care
> 
> fucking trannies is like eating tofu and pretend its meat



Spoken with the voice of experience.


----------



## Keerakh (Aug 11, 2017)

Im pretty sure IWC is just a pillar of salt pretending hes a quartz deposit


----------



## Coster (Aug 11, 2017)

Keerakh said:


> Im pretty sure IWC is just a pillar of salt pretending hes a quartz deposit


He's a diamond to me! @Internet War Criminal


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

Keerakh said:


> Im pretty sure IWC is just a pillar of salt pretending hes a quartz deposit



lmao jelly fgt u mirin


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 11, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> Anybody who still uses one of those ugly curvy beige box PCs and a CRT monitor, especially if it's eMachines or Packard Bell, should be pushed into a river with it tied to their legs.


Good thing I just got rid of my eMachines.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> fuck men, fuck women, i dont care
> 
> fucking trannies is like eating tofu and pretend its meat



But what if you fuck trannies and are just into fucking trannies?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> But what if you fuck trannies and are just into fucking trannies?



then youre the sexual equivalent of a 40 year old balding brooklyn barista and should kill yourself


----------



## invalid (Aug 11, 2017)

I wonder what the female kiwi meme looks like.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

oh the meme not the actual female kiwis


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

unlike @D.Va i dont give a shit about double posting


----------



## invalid (Aug 11, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> >implying we're not all virgin kiwis
> >implying kiwifarms would ever have a chad
> >implying
> >implying



a chad kiwi is a beta in RL
and a beta kiwi is an omega in RL

A real chad would've maybe shared a screenshot from here that made it to funnyjunk that made it to his facebook feed.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> then youre the sexual equivalent of a 40 year old balding brooklyn barista and should kill yourself



Why do you hate bald people?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Why do you hate bald people?



because baldies need to just fucking shave it all off and stop being cucks about it


----------



## Krieger (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> because baldies need to just fucking shave it all off and stop being cucks about it



So you like them hairy? Bush like it's the '70s?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> because baldies need to just fucking shave it all off and stop being cucks about it



If you can rock the Heisenberg look this is great, but what about people with really goofy looking skulls?


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> If you can rock the Heisenberg look this is great, but what about people with really goofy looking skulls?



the hair isnt fooling anyone anymore than that shitty neckbeard hides the fact you don't have a jawline



Krieger said:


> So you like them hairy? Bush like it's the '70s?



who the fuck doesnt like their women well groomed with big tits? fucking a hairless chick with a cup you might as well be fucking a dude


----------



## Captain Smollett (Aug 11, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> View attachment 261211


A-at least I have a home...


----------



## Alex "Idominatio" Figueroa (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> who the fuck doesnt like their women well groomed with big tits?


Why would I fuck a girl that reminds me to my mom, that's creepy af, might as well walk upstairs.


----------



## skeletonfucker (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd do it with a beta kiwi if he found me attractive enough.


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 11, 2017)

skeletonfucker said:


> I'd do it with a beta kiwi if he found me attractive enough.


Pretty sure they'd do you even if you weren't attractive at all.


----------



## skeletonfucker (Aug 11, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> Pretty sure they'd do you even if you weren't attractive at all.


If not I'd find a way.


----------



## Null (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> unlike @D.Va i dont give a shit about double posting


You are useless.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 11, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> >building your own computer
> >not having the capital to pay others to do shit for you



>purchasing prebuilt Alienware like a scrub


----------



## Null (Aug 11, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> >purchasing prebuilt Alienware like a scrub


He just buys everything from Apple because he's a fucking simpleton.


----------



## Cake Farts (Aug 11, 2017)

Female kiwis are a lie.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 11, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Female kiwis are all trannies.



ftfy


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 11, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> ftfy



That would mean his statement is still correct.


----------



## kcbbq (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> If you can rock the Heisenberg look this is great, but what about people with really goofy looking skulls?


Epic combover that swirls around and around requiring huge amounts of hairspray to glue that shit in place.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Aug 11, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Female kiwis are a fat.



ftfy


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 11, 2017)

alright everyone get in line, i gotta fuck


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 11, 2017)

This is truly a master work of art


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 11, 2017)

Female kiwis


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2017)

Virgin kiwis best kiwis


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Aug 11, 2017)

All of the true Chads are in the super-secret club that Null lets use the Halloween theme year-round.


----------



## 3rd Continuance (Aug 11, 2017)

Not a witty name said:


> Why would I fuck a girl that reminds me to my mom, that's creepy af, might as well walk upstairs.



Can I get your mom's number


----------



## Cosmos (Aug 11, 2017)

kobebyarlant said:


> If you haven't touched at least 20 pairs of boobs in real life you're not allowed to use the light theme. I'm sorry, I don't make the rules it's just how it is.



Does touching my own boobs 20 times count?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 11, 2017)

Cosmos said:


> Does touching my own boobs 20 times count?



Only once all the cells have died and been replaced.


----------



## invalid (Aug 11, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Only once all the cells have died and been replaced.



You could've at least said to post a video proving it. Jeez.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

This thread pisses me off mainly because how the fuck did OP get pictures of me on my rooftop stronghold?


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> This thread pisses me off mainly because how the fuck did OP get pictures of me on my rooftop stronghold?


As a chad you should be used by virgins creepshoting you all day long.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2017)

CasualSeppuku said:


> As a chad you should be used by virgins creepshoting you all day long.



Holy fuck, is everyone a Supervisor at this point?  

Sad!


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Holy fuck, is everyone a Supervisor at this point?
> 
> Sad!


Not eveyone, just the trannies. Also ive been a supervisor for months now.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Aug 11, 2017)

Staffy said:


> Do fat guy manboobs count?


No, go back to watching your Chinese cartoons neckbeard.


Cosmos said:


> Does touching my own boobs 20 times count?


That'd be a female touching a female. No dang dirty homos allowed on the farms.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 11, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Holy fuck, is everyone a Supervisor at this point?
> 
> Sad!


Yes, everyone...

Who's a cuck


----------

